# Some Labeled Bottles



## Road Dog (Jan 25, 2011)

Thought I'd shoot a Labeled pic for a change. Anyone else got any?


----------



## Road Dog (Jan 25, 2011)

Another pic. Excuse the dust.[]


----------



## Plumbata (Jan 26, 2011)

Nice labeled bottles, I always prefer nice ole labeled bottles. Sure, the beauty of the glass is always nice, but the historical contextualization offered by an original label is always far more interesting to me, even if the label is crappy looking (which none of yours are).

 I really like the Hamilton's Cough Balsam, and does that Dioxogen have some sort of original wire cork-holder? I like that one too.


----------



## Road Dog (Jan 26, 2011)

Thanks, yeah the Dioxogen has the wire on it that held the cork in. The Hamilton was in the original box is why it is in great shape. When it was touched the box just fell apart.


----------



## tftfan (Jan 26, 2011)

Nice pics Road Dog, took a few pics of this one.


----------



## tftfan (Jan 26, 2011)

.


----------



## tftfan (Jan 26, 2011)

dats it.


----------



## Road Dog (Jan 26, 2011)

That's a nice label on that one. Pretty Fancy.


----------



## Stardust (Jan 26, 2011)

Road Dog I love your pics. All of them ~
 star ~ *


----------



## SAbottles (Jan 27, 2011)

Here are some shots of an interesting sauce which I posted a while ago on the British Forum. Not sure if it was for sale in SA or UK:


----------



## SAbottles (Jan 27, 2011)

Detail of the label (1) :


----------



## SAbottles (Jan 27, 2011)

No (2) :


----------



## SAbottles (Jan 27, 2011)

No (3) . I like the reversed N in London ! -


----------



## SAbottles (Jan 27, 2011)

One more; this one is a bit scary as both of these still have their contents inside ![]


----------



## Wangan (Jan 27, 2011)

Nice bottles! I have always thought the fancy script on labels and the ingenuity of their advertising was really neat.Thanks for starting such an interesting thread Rory.


----------



## Road Dog (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks for the props Star.

 I always liked sauces and that labed one with that neck is Kool.[] Those poison bottles are a little scarey. Especially like the red labeled one. Thanks fer showing them.

 Thanks Wangan, I know what you mean about those labels.


----------



## Road Dog (Jan 27, 2011)

Here's another.


----------



## peejrey (Jan 27, 2011)

[sm=tongue.gif][sm=tongue.gif][sm=tongue.gif][sm=tongue.gif][sm=tongue.gif][sm=tongue.gif][sm=tongue.gif]
 Wow........ Those....are.......*AWESOME**!!!!*
 a little bit of everything..


----------



## SAbottles (Jan 27, 2011)

That Horsford's is great, Road Dog. I really love the "debilitated condition of brain and body..." [] !! Could do with some of that !
 A pinch of this gives one's nose something to think about :


----------



## SAbottles (Jan 27, 2011)

And what's more, the bottle is still full ! Other than the few pinches I've tried... talk about sneezing a spotted dog ! [][]


----------



## SAbottles (Jan 27, 2011)

Not really sure what this was for ?!


----------



## bostaurus (Jan 27, 2011)

That is a very unique shape!


----------



## CazDigger (Jan 27, 2011)

I've always felt that labels distract from the beauty of the glass, BUT they can provide valuable historical info. that isn't embossed on the glass, eg. proprietor or location the bottle came from. Here are a few locals from my collection. The first is a smelling salts, very hard to find with the stopper.....


----------



## CazDigger (Jan 27, 2011)

This one was found behind a wall in a house in the "'hood" pontiled Corbins Summer Complaint (cholera) Tincture Syracuse NY (note the miss-spelled Corbins on the label)


----------



## CazDigger (Jan 27, 2011)

My neighbor and babysitter found this in her attic. Without the label I would have never known it was a "local" bottle...


----------



## CazDigger (Jan 27, 2011)

This is the last one. There is another Fowler bottle, Dr A Fowler's Anti- Epicholic Canton NY. that everyone assumed was from Canton in northern NY. Until I bought this open pontiled, embossed Dr A Fowler Syracuse NY with the label nobody knew what the contents were (extract of wild strawberry) but it also listed Canton NY Onondaga County (near Syracuse) as where it was made. Apparently at one time there were 2 Canton NYs, the one near Syracuse changed to Memphis NY, so both Dr Fowlers bottles are locals.


----------



## Stardust (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm loving this post... [] star ~ *


----------



## LC (Jan 27, 2011)

Here is one that I have . I have some nice labeled whiskies , but they are out in the garage . Too cold out there for me !! I have some small bottles such as these with glass stoppers , not sure where I have out them though . I believe they may have been sample bottles .


----------



## Ratzilla (Jan 27, 2011)

This is some cool stuff everyone's showing, here's some of mine..


----------



## Ratzilla (Jan 27, 2011)

A few more


----------



## Ratzilla (Jan 27, 2011)

what the heck, I'll do another shelf.


----------



## Ratzilla (Jan 27, 2011)

Last one for now.


----------



## LC (Jan 27, 2011)

I forgot about having this Dr. Hands Colic Remedy put out by the Hand Medical Company of Philadelphia .


----------



## Stardust (Jan 27, 2011)

LC ,
 This is so cool.
 I must have one when I'm rich and famous . []
 I love it and all bottles to do with hands and stars. 
 star


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Jan 27, 2011)

labels certainly make some otherwise boring bottles much more interesting.

 personally I like early bottles with good labels but a ratty label detracts from a bottle.
 I will sometimes remove the label or sell the bottle.


----------



## LC (Jan 27, 2011)

I thought so too Stardust , but I doubt that is is an expensive bottle . Looks Like an embossed diamond on the base of the bottle , for Diamond Glass Co. I would assume .


----------



## Lordbud (Jan 27, 2011)

> I will sometimes remove the label or sell the bottle.


 
 Oh, don't do that...it's a wonder even a ratty label survived the ages. Once it's gone, it's gone forever.


----------



## bostaurus (Jan 27, 2011)

Love the mosquito oil.  I wonder what was in it.....

 I have removed ratty labels too.  Some were just so far gone that you could read very little and they did take away from the bottle.


----------



## Road Dog (Jan 27, 2011)

Excellent postings everybody. I keep labels on reguardless of condition. Sometimes a partial label is all you have for info on the maker or sometimes it will give you enough info to point you in the right direction when doing research.[8|]


----------



## Road Dog (Jan 27, 2011)

Here's one that is as nice as the day it was made.


----------



## peejrey (Jan 27, 2011)

OHHHHH............
 I'M LOVING IT!!!!!!!![][][][][]
 I guess i should post some pics of the ones i got for christmas


----------



## Stardust (Jan 27, 2011)

Somehow I missed the, "LILY OF THE VALLEY," I know that was the same bottle my beloved Nana had. What a gift just to see it one more time. Oh how I loved her so very much and always think of her when I see lily of the valley out in nature.

 Thank you again for your pics ~
 star ~ *


----------



## LC (Jan 27, 2011)

I am glad it gave you a reminder of good times from the past .


----------



## sandchip (Jan 28, 2011)

Great stuff, everybody!


----------



## beendiggin (Jan 28, 2011)

Here's some a friend of mine found in a wall of an old house that was being remodeled.


----------



## Stardust (Jan 28, 2011)

Thanks LC and all [] .


----------



## Road Dog (Jan 28, 2011)

Wow, that Ketchup kicks butt!


----------



## old.s.bottles (Jan 28, 2011)

All these labels have caught my interest in them! I dont trust myself buying them tho cause how do i know they are original? I almost bid on this one last night. http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170593307822&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT  There was no mention of the pontil on it. The label looks like it came in pack like this tho... http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170593307822&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT Are these original labels? Sorry, I dont have any labeled bottles of my own to post []


----------



## Road Dog (Jan 28, 2011)

You posted the same link twice. I was watching that bitters too. The bottle lip and really white glass concerned me. It did have a pontil though.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jan 28, 2011)

This is what I got left.


----------



## Road Dog (Jan 28, 2011)

Some beauts! Is that a Davis upfront?


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jan 28, 2011)

Yup, a little pontil cutie.


----------



## old.s.bottles (Jan 28, 2011)

My bad on the link here it is http://cgi.ebay.com/11-1860s-BROWN-PHARMACY-Antique-MEDICINE-Bottle-LABELS-/400115757378?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5d28c1f142


----------



## peejrey (Jan 28, 2011)

I"VE Litearlly NEVER seen a labeled Kilmers.........
 COOL!!!!![]


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Jan 28, 2011)

> labeled Kilmers


 
 if you get to some of the bigger bottles shows you can usually pick up one for a decent price.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jan 28, 2011)

> if you get to some of the bigger bottles shows you can usually pick up one for a decent price.


I have to agree. I don't like it but the demand for them is slight. The shipping if on sale online eats most of what the bottle is worth.
 If you can't find one on the other hand because you don't go to shows to maybe find one then perhaps they're valuable.
 These particulars are a Cure and a Remedy. They're most likely no more than 3 years apart. I do regret selling the Remedy label Cure embossed bottle. Oh well.


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Jan 28, 2011)

The swamp root is the only labelled one you will find cheap. If you see any of the others with a good label they are pretty good finds.


----------



## Stardust (Jan 28, 2011)

I really love the labels now.....[] Please, oh please keep them coming ~
 Someone had a good book on labeled meds with great ads that they posted
 once ~


----------



## Plumbata (Jan 28, 2011)




----------



## peejrey (Jan 28, 2011)

THE CLOSEST BOTTLE SHOW NEAR ME IS IN BRISTOL.. . . . . . . []
 They need to have one in Nashville. . . . . .  . . [>:]


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Jan 28, 2011)

start one.


----------



## peejrey (Jan 28, 2011)

NOW HOW AM I GONNA DO THAT?
 It would have to be in a park!. . . . . . .


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Jan 28, 2011)

first , have patience.

 bottle shows didnt spontaneously appear.

 you start a bottle club. Put up fliers. Invite your friends.
 You can do it in your basement to start.
 After a few years you should have quite a few members and a small treasury.
 Find a local venue , churchs or VFW halls are usually cheap.
 Promote your show well and it will grow.
 in a decade or two you will have your own great bottle show.

 its sort of like planting an apple tree.[]


----------



## peejrey (Jan 28, 2011)

Yeah. . . . . . .YEAH!. . . . . . .I like your idea.....
 I wonder how i would get the word out to Middle TN though?....


----------



## cyberdigger (Jan 28, 2011)

..smoke signals? []


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jan 28, 2011)

> THE CLOSEST BOTTLE SHOW NEAR ME IS IN BRISTOL.. . . . . . .
> They need to have one in Nashville. . . .


You can't find a show from Bristol UK to Nashville TN?[][]


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Jan 28, 2011)

> Middle TN


 
  I have never been to the Middle of TeNN

 Is it a huge barren crater deviod of all life?


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Jan 28, 2011)

isnt there a bristol TN and a Bristol VA ?
 Seems like we had a prominent member from that area unless I am imagining things again


----------



## peejrey (Jan 28, 2011)

Huh! 
 Bunch of funny people[8D]
 They need to have one in Nashville, at the fairgrounds......


> smoke signals?


 No, too many fires.......


> Is it a huge barren crater deviod of all life?


 Yes, but it's starting to be re-inhabited.
 Hickman county is especially barren, because during WWII, they tested "AGENT ORANGE"
 in forests.............So now we're all getting cancer. . . . . . . . . [:'(][X(]


----------



## Road Dog (Jan 28, 2011)

Few more


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jan 30, 2011)

> THE CLOSEST BOTTLE SHOW NEAR ME IS IN BRISTOL..


PJ, I have to admit, I'm spoiled as heck up here. There must be 7 within 200 miles, 4 within 100. There may be more local clubs that just need the membership to fund a show for your area. If you can find one and get others to join it may well happen. If not, you'll find some great folk to talk and trade with. Good luck.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jan 30, 2011)

Now back to our regularly scheduled program.


----------



## Lordbud (Jan 30, 2011)

This one is from Joseph Cappa who also had a circa 1915 dandy flask embossed from San Jose.


----------



## Lordbud (Jan 30, 2011)

Continuing with the alcoholic content, one from F. Brassy & Co. out of San Jose. These were purchased 30 years ago when a labeled bottle at an antique fair was no big deal. No ebay. No Glassworks Auctions...


----------



## Lordbud (Jan 30, 2011)

This is a "repeat" from another thread. I've always liked this bottle even though it isn't local by a long shot.


----------



## Lordbud (Jan 30, 2011)

Embossing with Eagle on the other side. I'd love to take some pics of my other labeled examples but it is raining this AM, so not a good time to unpack labeled bottles from the storage room.


----------



## Lordbud (Jan 30, 2011)

Who could forget these rare labeled examples from the thread where a fellow found these in a safe? Does my memory fail here? It was in a safe. Never found out what happened to these...


----------



## peejrey (Jan 30, 2011)

i believe the closest one to me is the State of Franklin Antique Bottles Association.
 In Williamson County.


----------



## Road Dog (Jan 30, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: cowseatmaize
> 
> Now back to our regularly scheduled program.


 
 What is that Stuff? Bug Killer?


----------



## Road Dog (Jan 30, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: Lordbud
> 
> This is a "repeat" from another thread. I've always liked this bottle even though it isn't local by a long shot.


 

 Show that one as much as you like.[] Nice


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jan 31, 2011)

> What is that Stuff? Bug Killer?


It's some kind of meat curing smoke house juice.


----------



## Road Dog (Jan 31, 2011)

Yummm![]


----------



## CazDigger (Jan 31, 2011)

Some locals.....


----------



## mr.fred (Jan 31, 2011)

Very   handsome  bottles  you have there[]-----the  barrel  is awesome-----but  the Brandy  is  the best in my book[].


----------



## Road Dog (Jan 31, 2011)

Man , the Barrel ! Great photos too! I can read all them labels. I use to have a  Empire Saratoga bottle that had one of them doctors /druggists labels on it.


----------



## bostaurus (Jan 31, 2011)

> I have removed ratty labels too. Some were just so far gone that you could read very little and they did take away from the bottle.


 
 This is one that I had to remove the label...  You could only make out a few words, like bulldog.


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Jan 31, 2011)

That would qualify as Rat-ee[]
 If it was a ratty 1820 vial I still wouldnt touch it...but TOC...the label needs to have some minimal redeeming quality.[] If you cant even read the words its not doing its job.


----------



## cyberdigger (Jan 31, 2011)

Caz and Rory are at the top of my all-time favorite bottle photographer list..! []


----------



## sandchip (Feb 1, 2011)

Beauties!


----------



## photolitherland (Feb 4, 2011)

Oh my freakin God, on your first post, that Lashes and Hair Vigor bottle labels are some of the most amazingly well preserved and beautiful labels Ive ever seen!


----------



## photolitherland (Feb 4, 2011)

Heres a few of mine, I cant find pictures of my best ones, Ill have to take some tomorrow. 











 I dont really know if that bottle and label are real or not, hmmmm, but it was like 3 bucks at an antique store so I couldnt pass it up. 









 A rare WD Shedd Worm Specific Cure bottle, havent ever seen another one like it.


----------



## Stardust (Feb 4, 2011)

[quom]Caz and Rory are at the top of my all-time favorite bottle photographer list..! [/quote]

 They are mine also. Keep it up. great work! [] I need a private lesson, I just don't get it when it come to getting my pic big here. I love the big and clear. [8D] Thanks again Caz and Rory, you make it like we are almost right there.
 stardust


----------



## Road Dog (Feb 4, 2011)

Thanks Star, no pressure here.[]

 Chris those are some nice pics. I like that first bottle with the pen work on it. Adds to that old feel of a bygone era..


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Feb 4, 2011)

some of my locals


----------



## Road Dog (Feb 4, 2011)

Matt got camera skills! Nice pics and bottles. Those labeled samples are always nice. Saved pic #2 nice one there. What's the connection between Dr. Fahrney and Victor Remedies? Did they maybe obtain his formulas later on?


----------



## photolitherland (Feb 4, 2011)

Shoe Polish, never seen another one of these either, maybe someone else has? It still has the sponge attached to the cork on a long metal wire to apply the shoe polish.


----------



## Stardust (Feb 4, 2011)

Matt,
 Great pics. I wonder on the infant's relief, if the label is the original. The only reason I ask is the box is stained and a little rough shape compared to the perfect bottle. I would have thought that stain would have gone through onto the med label unless they are not a real set. Just wondering if you were testing us? Does the first label have tape holding it down on the bottom?
 [8|] Just thinking out loud here....


----------

